# Slovak: commuter train



## mateo19

Zdravím všetkých!

Prekladám pre seba detskú knihu o vlakoch do slovenčiny. Niektoré slová sú ťažké preložiť. Prosím o pomoc. 

Ako sa povie po slovensky "commuter train"? Toto léto som cestoval po Slovensku vlakmi a veľa viem o ŽSR, ale nikdy som nepočul slovo, ktoré by mohlo znamenať "commuter train". To nie je osobný vlak. To nie je rýchlik. To nie je regionalný expres.

Možno nie je protihodnota vo slovenčine, pretože ak bývaš za mestom a pracuješ v meste, môžeš ísť akýmkoľvek vlakom do práce, buď osobákom alebo rýchlikom. Tvoja cesta zaleží na vzdialenosti, ktorú ideš ty, a nie na trati toho vlaku...

Alebo môže byť "vlak pre prichádzajúcich / dochádzajúcich" ?

Ďakujem za pozornosť. Ťeším sa na ďalší rozhovor.


----------



## bibax

V češtině máme příměstský vlak (doprava, železnice), atd. Tak snad to bude podobné: prímestský vlak (suburban train).


----------



## mateo19

Hmm, je to záujimavý a dobrý názor. Je to tak aj po ukrajinsky aj po rusky (приміський поїзд / пригородский поезд), ale nikdy som to slovo nepočul. To neznamená, že neexistuje.
A v Česku sa často používa " příměstský vlak ", alebo je to len preklad anglického výrazu?


----------



## bibax

V oficiálních textech se výraz "příměstský vlak" používá, v běžném hovoru asi ne (ale já vlakem nejezdím, tak nevím). Existují i městské vlaky (linky), např. v Praze linka S41 Roztoky u Prahy-Hostivař, která z větší části vede na území Prahy. Jen stanice Roztoky je mimo území Prahy, Roztoky k Praze nepatří, ale těsně sousedí. Projet Prahou vlakem je velice rychlé, to se člověk až diví, jak ty čtvrti za oknem ubíhají.

_"Pro dojíždění do práce či do školy, nebo jen tak na výlet, můžete využít příměstské a městské vlakové linky Esko." (ze stránek Českých drah)_ 

ČD zavádějí označení Esko (podle S-Bahn), logo obsahuje výrazné písmeno S.

V Maďarsku mají HÉV (helyiérdekű vasút), logo obsahuje písmeno H. V Budapešti jezdí např. do Aquinka.

Na příměstských linkách platí většinou zvláštní tarify, vlaky jezdí v kratších intervalech než je na železnici obvyklé.


----------



## morior_invictus

mateo19 said:


> Zdravím všetkých!
> 
> Prekladám pre seba detskú knihu o vlakoch do slovenčiny. Niektoré slová sú *je* ťažké preložiť. Prosím o pomoc.
> 
> Ako sa povie po slovensky "commuter train"? Toto l*e*to som cestoval po Slovensku vlakmi a veľa viem o ŽSR, ale nikdy som nepočul slovo, ktoré by mohlo znamenať "commuter train". To nie je osobný vlak. To nie je rýchlik. To nie je regionalný expres.
> 
> Možno nie je protihodnota vo slovenčine, pretože ak bývaš za mestom a pracuješ v meste, môžeš ísť akýmkoľvek vlakom do práce, buď osobákom alebo rýchlikom. Tvoja cesta zaleží na *od* vzdialenosti, ktorú ideš ty, a nie na trati toho vlaku...
> 
> Alebo môže byť "vlak pre prichádzajúcich / dochádzajúcich" ?
> 
> Ďakujem za pozornosť. Ťeším sa na ďalší rozhovor.


Dobrý deň mateo. 
Pôvodne som nechcel reagovať, ale rozhodol som sa, že Vám musím pochváliť Vašu slovenčinu.  Dúfam, že Vám nevadí ak som Vám opravil Vaše drobné chyby. Slovosled som neopravoval. Ešte by som dodal, že by som nepoužil slovo "protihodnota", ale skôr "ekvivalent" prípadne "zodpovedajúci termín" a "ďakujem za pozornosť" sa hodí skôr pre ukončenie nejakej prezentácie širokému publiku (napr. ukončenie oznámenia v rádiu / rozhlase, nápis na poslednej snímke PowerPointovej prezentácie, apod.). Hovorím to iba preto, lebo si myslím, že ste na najlepšej ceste písať ako rodený Slovák. 

A teraz k tým vlakom  - na Slovensku neexistuje, pokiaľ viem, vlak, ktorý by spĺňal všetky predpoklady na to aby mohol byť označovaný "commuter train". Bibaxov "prímestský vlak" je myslím ten najlepší preklad aký možno zvoliť avšak ide iba o preklad a tento termín sa u nás nepoužíva, pretože neexistuje objekt, ktorý by bol súci niesť toto označenie*. Tento preklad potvrdzuje aj nasledovná stránka (sme.sk : ANGLIČTINA NA LETO: Je to lepšie by plane, alebo by train?), avšak tá tiež tvrdí, že "vodičský preukaz" je v americkej angličtine "driver's licen*c*e" . 

V súčasnosti vo vnútroštátnej železničnej doprave by mali fungovať nasledovné vlaky určené na prepravu osôb: *Expresný vlak (Ex), **Rýchlik (R), **Zrýchlený vlak (Zr), **Osobný vlak (Os), *ani jeden z nich však nemožno označovať "commuter train".

* máme však tzv. "commuter bicycle"  a prípadne ak dané zviera dovolí, tak aj "commuter animal".


----------



## bobie

mateo19 said:


> Toto léto som cestoval po Slovensku vlakmi a veľa viem o ŽSR, ale nikdy som nepočul slovo, ktoré by mohlo znamenať "commuter train". To nie je osobný vlak. To nie je rýchlik. To nie je regionalný expres.


Hi mateo,
as you surely know, a commuter train can be any train (however slow/fast , suburban/regional, .../...) that has a timetable suitable for commuters.
As there is no term for that in Slovak , any Slovak translation would be inadequate. You can only explain  that it is a train "used particularly by commuters"
Hope it can help


----------



## Azori

morior_invictus said:


> Dúfam, že Vám nevadí ak som Vám opravil Vaše drobné chyby.


Asi to veľmi nesúvisí s témou vlákna, ale pokiaľ ide o tie chyby...





> ...cesta záleží na *od* vzdialenosti...


Nemá to byť náhodou "záležať na" (miesto "záležať od")?

http://slovnik.juls.savba.sk/?w=záležať&s=exact&c=s1ab&d=kssj4&d=psp&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

http://www.rozhlas.sk/-Zavisiet-od-niecoho-a-zalezat-na-niecom?l=1&c=0&i=2915&p=1


----------



## francisgranada

Ešte existujú (alebo skôr existovali, lebo mnohé z nich zrušili) tzv. _lokálky_. To sú miestne vlaky, ktoré spájajú obce ležiace mimo hlavnej trasy, resp. menšie obce s najbližším väčším mestom. Slúžia/slúžili aj pre príchod do práce alebo do školy.


----------



## ilocas2

Ale lokálka není vlak, ale trať. I po hlavních tratích jezdí osobní vlaky zastavující ve vesnicích. Po lokálkách většinou nejezdí rychlíky, pouze osobní vlaky stavící ve všech zastávkách. I když samozřejmě, ve skutečnosti je to trochu složitější, tohle je takové zjednodušení.


----------



## Azori

ilocas2 said:


> Ale lokálka není vlak, ale trať.


V slovenčine je lokálka vlak aj trať.


----------



## francisgranada

ilocas2 said:


> ... I po hlavních tratích jezdí osobní vlaky zastavující ve vesnicích ...


Áno, ale tie nejazdia po obciach mimo hlavnej trate. Práve preto boli "vymyslené" lokálky. Naviac, aj čas odchodu/príchodu môže byť u nich stanovený podľa miestnych potrieb.


----------



## morior_invictus

Azori said:


> Nemá to byť náhodou "záležať na" (miesto "záležať od")?


 Ešte včera večer som si zavesil inzerát "Hľadám doučovateľku slovenčiny - môže byť aj žena." a ešte zvážim vrátenie titulu. 

Nuž je to moje jasné zlyhanie na poli gramatiky. 

...avšak, bez ohľadu na to čo Slovenský rozhlas napíše, spojenie "záleží od" zdaľeka prevyšuje "záleží na" (teraz hovorím z vlastných skúseností; neviem to podložiť nijakou štúdiou. Popravde, žiadnu štúdiu som ani nehľadal. ) a preto som aj ja podľahol tomuto "trendu" a bez rozmýšľania zmietol zo stola "záleží na vzdialenosti" pretože mi to neznie dobre. Už som si zvykol tvoriť konštrukcie týmto spôsobom, nakoľko ma k tomu tlačí okolie (to ale neznamená, že všade kam sa sprostý dav pohne, ja kráčam za ním). Žiaľ, "záleží od" je už tak v bežnej reči rozšírené, že zachvíľu by už možno bolo možné označiť "záleží na" vo väčšine prípadov za "hyperkorekciu." 

Na druhej strane, nie všade mi "záleží od" znie dobre či vôbec akceptovateľne. Napríklad, ani v najhoršom sne si neviem predstaviť seba či niekoho iného povedať "od veku nezáleží."  V tom momente by som so sebou (či niekým iným) prerušil všetky kontakty (a to nielen jazykové ).

Záver: Bez ohľadu na skutočnosť, že mi "záleží na" neznie stále "prirodzene" v spojení "záleží na vzdialenosti," budem sa snažiť nepoužívať už túto gramaticky nesprávnu konštrukciu (t.j. záleží od) vo svojom, či už ústnom alebo písomnom, prejave a rovnakým smerom tvarovať aj svoje okolie. 

...a ďakujem.


----------



## bobie

In my limited experience, I found "_od"_ in Czech, but I often heard in Bratislava: "záleżì* od* teba/ vàs/ nàs/.."


----------



## bibax

Sáhodlouhý článek je zde, kde se píše: _"A musíme dnes počítat s působením slovenštiny, v níž vazba s předl. od značně převažuje."_


----------



## mateo19

Dobrý večer Morior_invictus, dobrý večer všetci!

Nie, nevadí mi, že ste ma opravili. Som Vám vďačný za opravy. Želám zlepšiť svoju slovenčinu. Máte ale veľmi pekný jazyk. 

Čo sa týka toho slova "protihodnota", použil som ho, lebo slovo "ekvivalent" sa podobá tomu anglickému. Dávam prednosť slovám slovanského pôvodu. ;-) Tiež nemám rád slovo "kvalita", škoda, že ľudia nehovoria "akosť". haha

Všetkým srdečne ďakujem za odpovede!  Pomohli ste mi.
Na posledné slovo, poviem, že moja otázka išla o slovenčinu. ;-)


----------



## jarabina

Napadla ma jedna vec. Slovo "commuter train" (aspoň vo Veľkej Británie - neviem ako to je v USA?) neoznačuje konkrétny druh vlaku ako je na príklad rýchlik, osobný vlak, atď. Takže nenájdete "commuter train" v žiadnom cestovnom poriadku vlakov. Dokonca "commuter train" kľudne môže byť rýchlik alebo osobák atď. Neviem teda, či neexistuje v slovenčine nejaký fráz, čo by vyznačoval, že vlak jazdí v rannom či večernom špičkovom čase?


----------



## Azori

Ešte existuje aj výraz _kyvadlová doprava_ - podľa KSSJ4 ide o dopravu "ta a späť po tej istej trase". Google dáva aj nejaké výsledky na slovné spojenia "kyvadlový vlak", "kyvadlová linka"... Zdá sa to byť doprava na kratšie vzdialenosti.


----------



## francisgranada

Azori said:


> ... "kyvadlový vlak", "kyvadlová linka"...


To sa mi celkom pozdáva. Ovšem neviem, či významovo zodpovedá termínu _commuter train_... Anglický ekvivalent kyvadlového vlaku podľa maď.-angl. online slovníka je _shuttle train_.


----------



## bobie

Yes, it is a _shuttle train_ going back and forth, for example connecting an air terminal , a summer resort etc
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=213017&langid=14
http://www.caturist.sk/sk/Taliansko/Doprava/Autobusova-sezonna-kyvadlova-doprava-Taliansko.alej


----------

